# Sat Nav recomendations?



## jaycey001 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi everyone 

We drive to the south of Spain 3 or 4 times a year and every time so far we have had either the sat nav routing us down single track farm roads for miles on end to arrive at an Aire next to the motorway we originally came off or complete failure of the satnav due to overheating on the windscreen. 

So, if anyone has any recommendations for a good sat nav that will do its job and has EU mapping I would be really grateful. 

I think the only requirement would be the ability to input GPS coordinates easily and if possible have a function for "large" vehicle to avoid single track small roads etc. 

Many Thanks
James


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 20, 2018)

I use the Tom Tom Go Camper. It's pricey but seems to work very well. You can input the dimensions of your vehicle which should stop you being directed down too narrow lanes or under too low bridges. It has free map updates and free traffic management info for the lifetime of the unit.

See : TomTom GO Camper


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 20, 2018)

I use Waze free app which is brill, don’t know about POI though. I also have a Garmin DezlCam HGV truck sat nav with build in dash cam which I use for work. Running the two together is virtually faultless coupled with common sense.


----------



## colinm (Nov 20, 2018)

What satnav are you using at present?


----------



## jaycey001 (Nov 20, 2018)

colinmd said:


> What satnav are you using at present?



I am not sure to be honest, I know it is a TomTom but not a fancy one, just their budget EU model.


----------



## SimonM (Nov 20, 2018)

For me it has to be Garmin every time. Apart from the inbuilt unit in the car I’ve got 2 Garmin for the bikes and a Garmin Dezl 760 for the MH.


----------



## colinm (Nov 20, 2018)

jaycey001 said:


> I am not sure to be honest, I know it is a TomTom but not a fancy one, just their budget EU model.



On some models of satnav you can set either quickest or shortest route, in most cases quickest route will be best, as for the over heating I'd guess the internal batteries are on way out.
Of all the satnavs I've used tomtom as good as it gets for routing, but none are perfect and need checking of the route and if necessary you might need to put in a waypoint.


----------



## jaycey001 (Dec 2, 2018)

hairydog said:


> On iGo you have a choice of shortest, fastest (not the same as quickest) economic (balance time and distance), simple (fewer turns). And then it offers alternatives within those parameters. But most people just go with what is offered first.
> 
> I expect that the Tomtom overheated because it was in Spanish Sun. The cure is simple: don't leave it in direct sun.



You sold me, Just ordered an Xgody 886 and will test it out this spring down to Spain and over to Devon in a few weeks. It has mixed reviews but mainly down to ease of use, im happy using Linux OS so happy learning a bit if it isnt too intuitive. Fingers crossed all works out, I will report back with a review after the Easter holiday trip


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 2, 2018)

*How did you buy it please*



jaycey001 said:


> You sold me, Just ordered an Xgody 886 and will test it out this spring down to Spain and over to Devon in a few weeks. It has mixed reviews but mainly down to ease of use, im happy using Linux OS so happy learning a bit if it isnt too intuitive. Fingers crossed all works out, I will report back with a review after the Easter holiday trip



Amazon says will not ship to UK


----------



## jaycey001 (Dec 2, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Amazon says will not ship to UK



Brought from Ebay in end, £39. At that price (not that I have money to burn) its not the end of the world if it ends up as a Back up satnav.


----------



## jaycey001 (Dec 2, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Amazon says will not ship to UK



XGODY 886 7" GPS Navigation Unit Car Truck SAT NAV 8GB Built-in 2D 3D EU UK Maps 6971244531473 | eBay


----------



## jaycey001 (Dec 7, 2018)

Received the Xgody and I must say I am really impressed, sure its not as intuitive to use as the TomTom or Garmin but it is a very nice piece of mapping software. Love the "simplest" route option, have used it locally and its been excellent. Very clear mapping and instructions, will even show your exit on the next roundabout even if its 20 miles ahead, which gives plenty of time to get into the right lane. 
I would say compared to a TomTom its definitely a case of less is more, uber simple mapping and instructions and not too many "extras" on the screen. 

Off to Devon next week from Suffolk and will report back with a full review when we get back. But initial impressions are really good! 

My only concern is the longevity of the actual devise, its a cheap tablet with the IGO software installed, IGO is amazing, maybe the actual product wont last as long as competitors but it was only £39. 

We will keep using it and try it for our Easter Spain trip and if all ok I may upgrade to the more expensive models with the same mapping (£600 plus)


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 7, 2018)

Me to with tablet and maps,though i use the sun and stars etc to plot my position,it was good for monty so it is ok for me.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 7, 2018)

*Maps.me AND a satnav*

Maps.me for planning and logging POI's
Either on phone but better on 10in Tablet

Satnav whilst driving


----------



## peter palance (Dec 8, 2018)

*what*



phillybarbour said:


> I use Waze free app which is brill, don’t know about POI though. I also have a Garmin DezlCam HGV truck sat nav with build in dash cam which I use for work. Running the two together is virtually faultless coupled with common sense.



what in west lancs, common what, i thought that was, a sat -navei keep moving, all the best, pj


----------

